# Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro



## Herrybo79 (26. Oktober 2018)

*Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hallo Liebe Forums Gemeinde,

seit 8 Jahren habe ich meinen PC in der Ecke stehen gehabt. Hab eigentlich noch nie PC Spiele gespielt und bin Konsolen-Zocker.
Für meine Professionelle Musikbearbeitung bin ich damals sehr zufrieden auf Apple umgestiegen.

Da ich im Renn-Simulator Fieber bin, und ich gerne Racing spielen würde, benötige ich einen neuen Gaming PC.
Finanziell sieht es momentan eher mau aus. Wie immer.... 

Ich habe mir schon ein paar Sachen zusammen geschrieben, bin allerdings vom Angebot mehr als erschlagen.

Prozessor, Motherboard, Grafikkarte etc. oh man

Willkommen in den unendlichen Weiten der Hardwarewelt der PCGH und dem Orakel der PC Zusammenstellung!



Du wünschst dir ein Upgrade für deinen PC oder ein komplett neuen Rechner? Dann bist Du hier richtig.

Um uns allen das Leben zu erleichtern, wären ein paar Angaben recht hilfreich.
Dann müssen wir nicht erst mühsam jedes Detail erfragen.
Daher bitten wir dich darum, uns erst folgende Fragen zu beantworten, damit die Beratung nicht zur Rateshow verkommt:

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Ich würde gerne unter 1000,00 Euro landen. 

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

NEIN, Windows ist vorhanden, Bildschirm bzw. Fernseher ist vorhanden.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Ja, wobei ich keine Probleme hätte auch einen von der Stange zu kaufen.

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

Ich habe 2 Gehäuse hier stehen, wäre top wenn ich davon noch eines nutzen könnte, leider ist es schwer zu erkennen welche das sind, kann zur not nochmal ein Foto machen. Folgende Motherboards waren verbaut (Asus P5Q-E, MSI K8N), schätze mal das dies dann ATX Baureihe ist.
Beide haben jeweils einen Front und Rück Lüfter.

Als Netzteil hätte ich hier noch ein  "be quiet! BQT E6-650W Netzteil 650W" welches wohl nutzbar wäre, allerdings in den Foren zu einem neuen Netzteil geraten wird.

Festplatten habe ich einige hier, auch noch zwei SSD, genaue bezeichnung muss ich nochmal schauen. Allerdings sind die Maximal 1 Jahr alt, da ich damit meinen MACBookPro aufgerüstet hatte.

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

Vorerst würde ich gerne weiterhin auf meinem 60Zoll Fernseher spielen, wie ich es auch mit der Playstation 4 mache. Dort gibt es auch einen VGA Anschluss, HDMI etc.

Beim spielen mit der Playstation fällt mir keine Latenz auf.

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

Racing Pur, also ich möchte gerne die gängigen Rennsimulationen Flüssig, mit schöner Grafik spielen (Iracing, Raceroom, Project Cars 2, Formel 1 2018...) 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

Eine 250 GB SSD und eine 3 TB HDD steht zur verfügung.

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

Da fängt die Fragerei an, muss man heutzutage den immer noch Übertakten? Was ist die Preisdifferenz? Und der Vorteil bei Renn-Simulationen.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)

Lautstärke: Ist mir ziemlich egal, da ich mit Kopfhörern spiele.
Onboard Sound: Wird nicht benötigt da ich eine externe Soundkarte nutze
Design: Falls ich ein neues Gehäuse benötige dann und preislich MINI-ATX billiger ist, würde ich es gerne klein und unauffällig gestalten. Schwarz
WLAN: Wäre mir onboard am liebsten
BLUETOOTH: Wäre mir onboard am liebsten
Laufwerke: CD-Brenner und Diskettenlaufwerk werden eigentlich gar nicht benötigt.


Vielleicht noch 2 kleine Hintergrundinformation:

In Zukunft möchte ich vielleicht mal auf VR Reality umstellen, allerdings nur vielleicht und nicht in nächster Zukunft, wäre aber Top wenn ich die Möglichkeit mal hätte.

Prozessor: Intel oder AMD 
Das ist für mich eher eine Preis-/Leistungs- frage, kenne mich hier nicht aus, früher wurde immer Intel empfohlen. Keine Ahnung ob es auch mittlerweile etwas anderes gibt
Motherboard: Hier ist die welt für mich soweit weg, also WLAN und Bluetooth wären top, Steckplätze werden eigentlich nur für Grafikkarte benötigt. Anscheinend wird gerne Asus empfohlen. Aber wie gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung.
Grafikkarte: So in die Richtung 6MB (Geforce 1060) aber auch hier würde ich gerne wissen ob andere Hersteller den so viel schlechter sind.
Eventuell reicht auch eine kleinere, ist ja mit der größte Kostenfaktor.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Discocoonnect (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

zu 4.) Das NT solltest du nicht mit neuer Hardware weiterverwenden aus Sicherheitsgründen. Sag doch mal bitte welches Gehäuse, damit der Kühler da auch rein passt.

zu 7.) Bei dem Budget könntest du auch noch eine 500GB SSD für 75€ (Budget für 65€) dazupacken. SSD sind einfach sinnvoll, wenn das Geld da ist.

zu 8.) OC macht schon Sinn. 

zu 9.)
Kenne kein MB mit Bluetooth.
W-LAN geht auch über Steckkarte und ist oft günstiger.

Ich würde hier trotz der im Moment hohen Intelpreise zu Intel greifen. Der 8600k kostet zwar 110€ mehr als der Ryzen 2600 (159€) und bietet nur 10-20% mehr Leistung als der Ryzen, lässt sich aber gut übertakten und für Rennspiele ist die CPU glaube ich sehr entscheidend. Der Ryzen 2600 ist sonst der viel bessere Allrounder.
Bei der GPU würde ich eher eine GTX 1070 ti oder GTX 1080 (oder RTX 2070) bzw. RX 56 oder RX 64 für die Zukunft wählen, vor allem für VR. Die Vega verbrauchen halt ca. 50% mehr Strom.

Mal meine Vorkonfiguration: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 1027€ Mit deinem Gehäuse wärst du drunter. Das Gehäuse kann man noch günstiger wählen, wie auch notfalls den Kühler. Wenn du den Leistungsverlust verkraften kannst, dann nimm den Ryzen 2600.
Mit Nvidia (409€): 8GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Windforce Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1070 | Mindfactory.de
Minimalkonfig:  Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 612€ ohne neuen Kühler, Gehäuse etc.

Es kommt noch ca. 20-30€ für Bluetooth und W-LAN dazu. Nebenbei, was willst du mit Bluetooth?


----------



## Herrybo79 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey vielen Dank schonmal für die Info´s.

Du hast eigentlich recht, habe nochmal nachgedacht, WLAN und Bluetooth kann nachgerüstet werden, mag halt gerne Kabelfreie Mäuse und Tastaturen, habe allerdings noch ein Bluetooth Adapter da, ebenso ist das Wlan Onboard doch nicht so wichtig da ich ihn fürs Gaming sowieso ans Kabel anschliesse.

Keine Ahnung ob das nochmal einen Preisunterschied macht.

Die Zusammenstellung von dir ist glaube ich für einen PC-Mini ? Ist das insgesamt billiger oder bleibt das gleich? Gibt es mit einem Mini Einschränkungen oder Nachteile?

Des Weiteren habe ich mal Bilder von meinen beiden Gehäusen gemacht, sind beides "Cool Masters" finde allerdings keine genaue Beschreibung.

Ausserdem habe ich noch 2 Prozessor Kühlungen hier, kann ich die nochmal verwenden, oder ist das Blödsinn?

Falls ich mein Gehäuse nehmen kann benötige ich dann eine neue Zusammenstellung?


----------



## Discocoonnect (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Bei Bluetoothmäusen wird heutzutage oft ein USB-Empfänger mitgeliefert.

Ich bevorzuge kleine PCs, für mich überwiegen die Vorteile klar.
Vorteile: Nimmt wenig Platz weg, hat ausreichend Platz im Inneren (meist), leicht zu transportieren, bietet oft die selben Features wie bei ATX, kosten zumindest im mittleren und niedrigen Preisbereich weniger
Nachteile: Manchmal schlechterer Airflow, kein Umrüsten auf ATX möglich, ermöglich nicht so viele Steckkarten bzw. nicht so oft Crossfire, SLI oder NV-Link

Die Gehäuse sind ja schon sehr alt, muss du entscheiden, was du benutzen willst. Magst du mal die Länge von der Mainboardposition bis zur vorderen Gehäusewand ausmessen, damit man gucken kann, was für ein Kühler passen könnte.

Wenn du mir sagen kannst, welche CPU-Kühler das sind, dann kann man die ganz vlt. weiterverwenden.

Für ein ATX-Gehäuse würde ich das Ganze etwas abändern.

Und sag doch nochmal was, ob du wirklich die 110€ mehr für die 10-20% mehr Leistung verwenden willst oder nicht. Außerdem stirbt 1151 (intel nächstes Jahr aus), AM4 bekommt bis min. 2020 neue CPUs. Du wirst aber vermutlich höchstens 2021 erst wieder einen Rechner auf neuer Platform zusammenstellen. Mit dem 2600 wärst du aber gut dabei, du kannst dann später (oder sogar vlt. jetzt mit Hyperthreading und für den selben Preis wie für den 8600k) ruhig einen 8-Kerner einsetzen, welchen Spiele dann in den kommenden Jahren immer mehr nutzen können.
Mal so grob: GPU alle drei Jahre wechseln und CPU alle 5, wenn das System entsprechend konfiguriert ist, ABER man weiß nie, was noch an Technik kommt!


----------



## Herrybo79 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Danke wiedermal.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, wären beide Gehäuse 18,5 cm breit/innen.

Folgende Kühler habe ich hier:

1.AMD CMDK8-7152D-A3
2. Noctua (leider steht da nicht mehr drauf, hatte ihn auf meinem Asus Board drauf)

Ich habe keine emotionalen Bindungen zu meinen Gehäusen, bin aber auch nicht jemand der gerne was verschrottet oder verkauft wenn es noch nutzbar wäre. Wenn ich aber 50 Euro durch einen Mini Einspare wäre das mir wirklich egal. Ich versuche es schon so günstig wie möglich zu halten.

Zu deiner Frage ob ich 110 Euro 10-20% mehr Leistung ausgeben möchte, kann ich halt leider nicht beurteilen wie sich die 10-20 % Auswirken? Geht es nur um die Boot Zeit oder Details im Spiel?

Ich habe nochmals im Racing Forum gestöbert, oft wird der Intel empfohlen, habe aber das Gefühl das es am ende eher die gleiche frage wie PS4 oder Xbox ist, also mehr Religion als Fachwissen. Es gibt wohl auch einige die auf Ryzen umgestiegen sind.

Wenn 1151 schon bereits nächstes Jahr ausstirbt, sehe ich das eigentlich eher als eine falsche Entscheidung darauf zu setzen????????


----------



## Discocoonnect (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Bei 18,5 cm - ca. 1-2cm Abzug könnte da ein schöner dicker Kühler drauf.

Der 1. Kühler ist nicht verwendbar. 
Der 2. Kühler ist ein Noctua, welche teuer sind. Es wäre schade so einen nicht weiter zu verwenden, aber ich kann ihn absolut nicht zuordnen.

Das Ersparnis bei mATX-PCs ist nicht so groß, es sein ein paar Euro und ist vor allem bei Systemen um  die 800€ dann sehr wichtig. Es ist absolut Geschmackssache, außerdem kannst du eine mATX-Board auch in ein großes ATX-Gehäuse stecken.

Moderne Rennspiele sind eher CPU-lastig. Intel bietet NOCH selbst für den hohen Preis einfach die besserer Performance für einen aber zu hohen Preis. Die Frage ist, ob man diese Zusatzperformance wirklich für einen vergleichsweise so hohen Preis will. Die CPU wirkt sich wohl nur auf Gaming aus, im Desktop und bei allem anderen wäre wohl der Ryzen besser wg Hyperthreading.
Rennspiele sind bei einem Budget <2000€ wirklich FAST das einzige Genre, wo ich im Moment Intel in Betracht ziehen kann.

Nimm AMD, wenn du in 2 Jahren schon ein Upgrade der CPU planst, was nicht ganz so gewöhnlich wäre oder du weniger Geld ausgeben willst. Nimm Intel, wenn dir die Performance im Jetzt sehr sehr wichtig ist. Mit AMD hast du den Vorteil, dass du das Mainboard bis einschließlich 2020+ nicht austauschen musst und bei einem Upgrade gut Geld sparen kannst.
Zwischen 2020 und 2022 erwarte ich zumindest schon DDR5-RAM und 2019-2020 schon PCIe Gen.4.


----------



## Herrybo79 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Wiedermal danke.....

also der Gesamunterschied vom Preis liegt ungefähr bei 400,00 Euro zwischen Intel und dem AMD wenn ich mir da so anschaue, das wären für einen Sim-Racer eine Handbremse, und ne manuelle Schaltung .

Oder liegt das nur an der Grafikkarte?

Ich glaube ich würde dann eines meiner Gehäuse behalten, und doch eventuell auf den AMD setzen. 
Komm ich den mit dem 2600 an die Leistung einer Playstation 4 ran? Es soll kein Downgrade zu einer Konsole sein.

Mir fällt es einfach nur schwer zu entscheiden, da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr habe wie gross der Unterschied zu einem Desktoprechner zur Konsole ist.

EDIT: der Noctua scheint dieser zu sein: Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Tower Kühler 
Allerdings wurde bei mir nur ein Lüfter verbaut,


----------



## Discocoonnect (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Bei der Minimalvarainte habe ich die AMD-CPU genommen, MB günstiger, GPU schwächer, kein neuer CPU-Kühler und kein Gehäuse gewählt. Das wäre die Mindestneuanschaffung. Btw., welche CPU hast du vorher genutzt?

Der Ryzen ist definitiv nicht schlecht!!!! Du bist natürlich über einer Konsole.

Hattest du jetzt eine Konsole überlegt? Wäre eben günstiger.

Gäbe bei dem Kühler ein Einbaukit für 7€ für AM4. Bei Intel geht der noch so.


----------



## Herrybo79 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ne, ich habe eine Konsole, dort spiele ich Gran Turismo, Assetto und Project Cars, und möchte gern zu IRacing wechseln.

Assetto und PC Cars gefallen mir einfach nicht auf der Konsole.

Ich hatte vorher auf dem Asus Board einen 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 - 2.83 GHz  775 SLAWQ SLB8V CPU


----------



## Discocoonnect (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ein Gaming-PC um die 1000€ macht da schon einen starken Unterschied.

Ok der Prozessor ist nicht mehr relevant, hatte auf einen i7 (belib. Gen.) gehofft.


----------



## Herrybo79 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey, ich nochmal..... habe mir ein paar Tage Gedanken gemacht, auf die Apple Key Note gewartet, und mal via Bootcamp auf meinem Mac Mini Windows installiert um mal zu schauen ob mir SIM Racing überhaupt Spaß macht auf dem Pc.

Naja, auf gehts, ich bin überrascht und werde wohl nun sehr zügig voranschreiten und mir alles zulegen.

Habe mal bishen mit deinem Warenkorb gespielt und mal geschaut ob ich irgendwas anders machen würde.

Das einzigste was ich dann anders hatte war das ich ein Asus - Motherboard eingebaut hätte, da ich früher vor 8 Jahren immer gut mit Asus gefahren bin, allerdings wäre ja dann die Grafikkarte Gigabyte und Motherboard Asus, was wahrscheinlich doof ist??!

Benötige ich den einen neuen Kühler?
Benötige ich den sonst noch was?

Gibt es demnächst irgendwelche Sales? Amazon Day etc??

Habe mal Preise verglichen, 
Mindfactory scheint ja schon mit am günstigsten zu sein, daher würde ich alles dort bestellen.
Allerdings sind die Rams momentan nicht verfügbar, eventuell eine Alternative?

Anbei mal mein Warenkorb....

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## Discocoonnect (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hatte, sind die ASUS-Board im unteren Preissegment nicht so gut. MSI und AsRock sollen da den besten Job gemacht haben.

Es ist komplett (abgesehen von der Qualität) egal, von welcher Firma die GPU und das MB sind, außer du willst irgendwas mit RGB machen.

Der Kühler vom Ryzen 2600 reicht sogar für leichtes OC auf 4GHz, wird dann unter Last allerdings sehr laut.
Du brauchst halt noch Festspeicher und ein Gehäuse.

Der BlackFriday wäre nicht mehr lange hin und gibt immer irgendwo was.

Kurz zu dem Warenkorb:
Wolltest du jetzt ein altes Gehäuse weiterverwenden?
Sollte es jetzt ATX oder mATX werden?
Was hattest du nochmal an SSDs und HDDs da?
Mit dem Warenkorb wären wir ja jetzt sehr günstig da (600€). Würdest du lieber mehr Geld in Leistung investieren und was hältst du davon, wenn man etwas hochwertigere Teile, wenn schon so viel Budget übrig ist.


----------



## Herrybo79 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey, 
Dann würde ich wieder auf das Gigabyte motherboard Switchen, in meinem Warenkorb war eigentlich noch ein kleines Würfel Gehäuse drin, was nun nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

Also soll es mATX werden. Und meine alten Gehäuse kommen weg. 
Habe hier noch 2 SSD, schau gleich mal nach welche das sind. Habe ich vergessen zu schauen.
HDDs habe ich etliche noch, zur Not auch noch 2 Externe.

Hm, sehr viel Geld würde ich nicht investieren wollen, da leider kurzfristig , ja der Winter ist da, weiter Ausgaben vor der Tür stehen. Wegen mehr Leistung würdest du nochmal den Intel vorschlagen? Oder eine Nummer höher vom Ryzen?

Was wären den hochwertigere teile? 

Danke


----------



## Discocoonnect (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Das mit deinem Restspeicher sollte klappen

In das Sharkoon passt nur Mini-ITX, was man auch machen kann. 

Ich bin gerade beim Zusammenstellen, allerdings lese ich bei dem vorgeschlagenen MB gerade von kleineren RAM-Problemen. Mir ist da fast der Kopf explodiert, bei manchen gings,  bei manchen nicht. Das System sollte so problemlos funktionieren....
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## V3CT0R (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*



Herrybo79 schrieb:


> Danke wiedermal.
> Folgende Kühler habe ich hier:
> 2. Noctua (leider steht da nicht mehr drauf, hatte ihn auf meinem Asus Board drauf)



Das dürfte ein "Noctua U12P" sein.


----------



## Discocoonnect (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*



V3CT0R schrieb:


> Das dürfte ein "Noctua U12P" sein.



Dann noch ein AM4-Kit für ein paar Euro dazu und dann ist da ein guter Kühler und vlt. noch ein Lüfter, falls der nicht mehr vorhanden ist


----------



## Herrybo79 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey ich mal wieder, wie ihr sehen könnt habe ich noch nichts gekauft.
Ich war mal im Saturn, Media Markt und co, und mir mal angeschaut welche Gehäuse es so gibt und wie sie in Wirklichkeit aussehen. 
Bin ich froh das ich keinen Schnellschuss gemacht habe.

Momentan stehe ich bei dem Sharkoon BQ One Würfel.
Von den Maßen würde dies aber auch nicht in meinen Fernseh-Schrank passen.

Gibt es den Gehäuse die man auch Quer hinlegen kann, oder eventuell aussehen wie ein Receiver? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen?

@discocoonect bei den Motherboards gibt es eigentlich kaum Optionen wie ich sehe, ist das Bazooka gleich dem Pro-VDH???
Also wäre ich hier doch bereits gut aufgestellt, kann kein teures Motherboard mit B450M finden????!!!!!

Was meinst du mit dem Restspeicher? 

Dann bin ich noch die Antwort der Festplatten schuldig.

Folgende SSD habe ich hier.....

SanDisk SDSSDA240G
und
KINGSTON SV300S37A120G


Danke nochmal, ich habe noch keinen Druck, daher kommt ab und zu nochmal ne Umentscheidung.

Ich gehe aber definitiv auf Ryzen, es sei ich habe mich bis zum nächsten Event oder Black Friday noch nicht entschieden.
Der momentane Cyper Sale spuckt nichts aus, da ist Mindfactory immer vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Mit Receivergehäuse meinst du sowas, ne? Fractal Design Node 202 Mini-ITX ohne Netzteil schwarz - ITX Gehäuse | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, ist für mini-ITX, kannst aber ne große Graka reinpacken.

Ich glaube, mit dem Restspeicher meinte ich den, den du noch da hast (SSD, HDD).

Ja, mach dir keine Druck.


----------



## Herrybo79 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Bevor ich da was falsch verstehe, das Sharkoon ist doch auch mini-ITX? Oder gibt es noch was anderes?
Kann ich eine von meinen SSD´s nutzen?

Top sowas wie das Fractal ist schon mal ganz cool. So etwas meinte ich.


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Das Sharkoon müsste auch Mini-ITX sein. 
Guck dich mal bei den Fractal Node-Gehäusen durch.

Die SSDs kannst du nutzen,  mehr schadet trotzdem nicht^^.


----------



## Herrybo79 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

So nun mal eine Kurzschluss Reaktion, Gehäuse steht fest.
Habe ein gebrauchtes Fractal N202 ersteigert mit einem Low Profile Silverstone AR6 Lüfter für 50 Euro.
Das müsste doch passen, mit dem Lüfter war ich vielleicht voreilig. Aber zu einem wird meiner dann wohl nicht mehr rein passen, zum anderem weis ich nicht ob der Lüfter überhaupt auf das Motherboard passt. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal helfen.

Aber das ist nun die Ausgangsposition.

Bleibt es dann bei deiner empfohlenen Komponenten, auch bei dem Netzteil? Wegen größe?


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ja guuuut, der Kühler ist nicht für AM4. Habe auch kein Adapterkit gefunden.

Es würde auch nur ein SFX-NT (kleines NT) reinpassen. Auch das MSI-Board passt da nicht rein.

Das wäre meine Anpassung: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 709€. Der Noctua KANN weggelassen werden, da der Boxedkühler ganz ganz knapp passen würde, man müsste halt den Staubfilter entfernen. Das NT würde ich nicht günstiger wählen. Es passen in das Gehäuse nur 2x 2,5" Platten, also 3,5" HDD passt da nicht rein, die müsste man vlt extern anschließen oder irgendwo reinquetschen.


----------



## Herrybo79 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Na autsch, da habe ich mir doch wieder selber ne Kostenfalle aufgedrückt, diese kurze Ungeduld. Egal, sehe schonmal das dieses Motherboard diesmal schon WLAN und Bluetooth hat, ist doch schon mal was.

Bin ich dadurch nun eigentlich auch in der Qualität gestiegen, oder habe ich mir nun ein blödes Format ausgesucht?


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hehe, eher ein blödes Format ausgesucht. Aber kann man machen. Nochmal ganz wichtig: Der Noctua KANN weggelassen werden, da der Boxedkühler ganz ganz knapp passen würde, man müsste halt den Staubfilter entfernen.


----------



## Herrybo79 (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Na da bin ich selber dran schuld, mir gefällt aber die Tatsache das es in das Sideboard passt. Nun schaue ich mal wenn das Gehäuse da ist wie ich weiter mache.
Deine Warenkorb ist sonst identisch, das mit dem Kühler habe ich gesehen und nehme ihn erstmal raus.

Mal schauen wann das Gehäuse da ist. 
Werde dann an das Motherboard ran gehen. Eventuell warte ich noch ein bishen auf den Black Friday, bzgl GPU......

Glaube Mitte des Monats kommt noch ein neuer Ryzen, vielleicht passiert nochmal was mit dem Preis, oder ich schlag wieder voreilig zu.


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*



Herrybo79 schrieb:


> Glaube Mitte des Monats kommt noch ein neuer Ryzen, vielleicht passiert nochmal was mit dem Preis, oder ich schlag wieder voreilig zu.



Das nicht unbedingt, aber am 5.11. gibt AMD schon mal ein paar Infos über neue Hardware.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Das nicht unbedingt, aber am 5.11. gibt AMD schon mal ein paar Infos über neue Hardware.



Am Dienstag, den 06.11 doch oder?


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Am Dienstag, den 06.11 doch oder?



AMD Events and Tradeshows


----------



## Herrybo79 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey lieber Discocoonect,

habe Glück im Unglück, der Kauf des Gehäuses kam nicht zu Stande.
Allerdings habe ich ein wenig gestöbert und mir aus meinem Ebay Verkäufen schon mal Motherboard, Netzteil und die Rams gekauft.

Folgendes habe ich nun, auch schon vor mir liegen.

Netzteil: Be Quit Pure Power 10 500W Modular  (auch zu schnell bestellt da es mittlerweile das 11er gab) EGAL
Ram: Aegis G-Skill F4-3000C16D-16GISB DDR4-3000 CL16-18-18-18-38 1.35V 
Motherboard: B450 Aorus M Socket AMD 4 Gigabyte (habe ich mir für 65 Euro auf Ebay gekauft, da ich einen 15 Euro Gutschein hatte.

So dann hoffe ich mal das ich diesmal bis hier hin alles richtig gemacht habe?
Also Ram kompatibel zu Motherboard??????

Da momentan doch ziemlich viele Preisschwankungen sind bei Prozessoren und GPU´s, und du mir auch empfohlen hast etwas hochwertiger zu kaufen, wäre nun nur noch die frage des Prozessors und der GPU, und eventuell noch so eine Festplatte die auf das Board kommt.

Wobei ich erstmal mit meinen SSD arbeiten würde.

Bei dem Prozessor wäre der nächst Hörer schritt wahrscheinlich der Ryzen 7 anstatt dem Ryzen 5, und bei der Grafikkarte dann entweder RX590, falls die diesen Monat kommt, länger will ich nämlich nicht warten oder eine GT 1070???? 

Ansonsten eben eine RX580 welche momentan nochmal billiger geworden sind.

Passen den alle Grafikkarten auf das Board? 
Zur not könnte ich doch nun meinen alten Kühler drauf setzten, wenn er den benötigt wird?
Gehäuse bestelle ich mir erstmal noch nicht, da ich nun auch erstmal mein altes nutzen kann, sobald ich was schönes finde würde ich zuschlagen.

Bin noch ein wenig am hin und her überlegen, ob ich mir gleich ne größere Grafikkarte kaufen soll, oder die RX580 oder Rx590 oder GT1070, oder halt nur die günstigere RX580 und ne Oculus Rift dazu. Mit Iracing scheint die RX580 in Kombination sehr gut zu laufen.

Sorry für das hin und her, ist aber wenn man nicht mehr im Thema ist wirklich schwierig. Aber der erste schritt ist gemacht, und ich hoffe du hast gute Nachrichten für mich das ich alles richtig gekauft habe.


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Okaaaay,
RAM und MB sollten passen, musst dann mal gucken auf wie viel MHz.

Eigentlich gibt es kaum Preischwankungen bei CPUs, die sind gerade sehr konstant. Bei GPUs joa, da kamen jetzt halte neue für den oberen Bereich.

Ein R7 ist nicht nötig, das Budget war doch hier nicht so hoch. Der R5 2600 ist eine gute CPU. Mit einer RX 580 für gerade mal nur 209€ (gerade von Sapphire mit 8GB) machst du nichts falsch, die sollte bei weitem ausreichend für FHD sein. Musst du entscheiden, ob RX 580/590 oder GTX 1070 mit oder ohne VR-Brille. 

"Alle" Grafikkarten passen auf das Board, ja.
Den alten Kühler kannst du halt nur mit Adapterkit daraufsetzten und ein Lüfter für den wäre sehr wichtig.

Was ein Chaos hier, aber alles gut^^, das sollte so gehen.


----------



## Herrybo79 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ich weis ich weis, wirklich sorry dafür.......
Vielen Dank.

Welches Kit benötige ich den für den Lüfter?


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ist immer noch ein Kühler.

Das Kit bräuchtest du: Noctua NM-AM4 Mounting Kit ab €' '6,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herrybo79 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Kühler, natürlich...... sorry.
Nun habe ich noch die letzten 2 fragen.

Brauche ich die Paste für den Kühler Einbau? Gibt es da spezielle oder Empfehlung?
Des Weiteren fehlt bei meinem Kühler doch der eine Lüfter, welche kann ich da denn nehmen?

Habe mal gegoogelt, aber ist halt irgendwie ziemlich alt.

Und bei Mindfactory gibt es die Lüfter auch einzeln, dann aber ohne Halterung vom Lüfter zur Kühlung, das ist bei mir nur mit so zwei Drähten gelöst?
Kannst du mir da nochmal helfen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Wenn du keine Wärmeleitpaste mehr da hast, musst du wohl neue bestellen, kostet keine 5€.
Die bräuchtest einen 120mm-Lüfter. Hast du die Halterungen noch? Sonst müsstest du den Lüfter irgendwie anders am Kühler befestigen.

Der Kühler ist alt, Noctua baut in der Regel keinen Mist. 

Du nimmst irgendeinen guten 120mm, das geht schon. Für ganz leisen Betrieb wäre ein Pure Wings 2 für 8€ gut.


----------



## Herrybo79 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Nein leider habe ich keine Halterung mehr, darf man so etwas mit Kabelbinder machen?
Ist es egal ob es ein Gehäuselüfter ist? 
Wärmeleiterpaste muss ich kaufen.


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Es darf ein Gehäuselüfter sein, sind sogar auf dem meisten Montier und Kabelbinder sollten kein Problem darstellen.
Ich habe bei dem PC meines Bruders einen Lüfter per Gummiband auf der Grafikkarte befestigt xD (ganz alte GTX 750).


----------



## Herrybo79 (11. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hm, wollte mir eben den Prozessor kaufen, aber bei Mindfactory auf einmal 259,00 Euro in der Boxed, soll ich nun nochmal warten oder lieber auf Amazon zuschlagen wo es ihn noch für 159,00 Euro gibt?


----------



## Discocoonnect (11. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Das passiert manchmal bei Mindfactory, dass ein Produkt einen komischen Preis hat. Einfach warten, das fängt sich nach wenigen Stunden bis spätestens 2 Tagen wieder.


----------



## Herrybo79 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Sooo, zur Info, habe jetzt alles da.
Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Focus G geworden.

Nun fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte, da warte ich bis morgen bzw. Freitag.
Ob es eine Rx 590 580 oder doch eine Nummer größer wird, da ich meinen Mac Mini nun doch noch gut verkaufen konnte.


----------



## Discocoonnect (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Passt denn alles gut, ein Foto wäre schön^^ 

Für FHD 60Hz reicht auf jeden Fall die RX 580/590, auch noch für mehr


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein. Unabhängig von der Hardware fahre ich seit REVS (C64) Version gerne Autorennen auf dem Computer.

Wenn ich Dir was ans Herz legen darf... schau Dich mal bei Altbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTL-Server um. Es gibt auch Pilsbierbude, Bockbierbude etc. Für mich macht nichts mehr Spaß als GTL. GT Legends. Haste im Nu installiert, Phyton Updater und da sind Tag und Nacht Fahrer in den verschiedenen Klassen unterwegs.

Project Cars war ich von den Anfängen dabei, mein finanzieller EInsatz hat sich auch tierisch gelohnt, nur Spaß gemacht hat das später Online nie.


----------



## Herrybo79 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Sobald die Grafikkarte hier ist, fange ich an aufzubauen. Mache dann die Fotos.
Bestimmt kommt nochmal ne frage auf, auch wenn ich glaube das ich das alleine hinbekomme.

Lg und schonmal Danke.


----------



## Herrybo79 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey hey, hier die versprochenen Fotos, direkt mit einem Problem.

Habe das Fractal Focus G Mini, und leider läuft nur der eine Lüfter, beide LED´s laufen. CPU Lüfter läuft, ist ein Alpenföhn Brocken 3 geworden.
Ich habe mal Bilder angehängt.
Im Bios sieht man das er nicht läuft. Muss ich ihn erst starten oder läuft er erst wenn er es braucht?

Sieht mein Bios den gut aus?


----------



## Discocoonnect (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hast du den Lüfter richtig angeschlossen? Mal den Anschluss mit funktionierenden vertauscht, um zu gucken, ob es dann geht? An der Lüfterkurve rumgespielt?

Welchen RAM hast du nochmal drin? 2133MHz ist recht wenig.


----------



## Herrybo79 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey ich habe den Lüfter richtig angeschlossen, es sind ja zwei Gehäuse Lüfter, das LED LICHT funktioniert bei beiden.
Lüfterkurve, wie meinst du das?
Tauschen mache ich gleich mal. 

Speicher hab ich die g-skill ddr 4 - 3000 dimm cl16 drin.


----------



## Discocoonnect (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Der Graph den du das hast, das ist die Lüfterkurve.

Huch, das ist selbst für MBs mit schlechter Kompatibilität wenig. Guck mal, ob du den RAM hochstellen kannst.


----------



## Herrybo79 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hm, wüsste leider gar nicht wie das gehen sollte, ich könnte mal die Speicherriegel in die anderen Slots machen.
Die Kurve lässt sich nicht bewegen, wenn ich Änderungen am Lüfter mache blinkt die led kurz.

Jetzt habe ich sorge.


----------



## Herrybo79 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Also es scheint der Lüfter defekt zu sein, da er beim Tausch auch nicht anfängt zu laufen, da glaube ich aber nun nicht an einen Fehler von mir.


----------



## Discocoonnect (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Probiere beim RAM einfach mal ein bisschen rum.

Das Case musst du dann wohl returnieren/bzw. du hast ja noch Anspruch auf Gewährleistung/Garantie.


----------



## zero-6 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Sind die Gehäuselüfter beide separat angeschlossen oder durchgeschliffen? Dann evtl. mal die Steckerverbindung prüfen.


----------



## Herrybo79 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Wegen den RAM weis ich nicht wie und wo ich rum spielen soll. Da traue ich mich nicht.


----------



## Herrybo79 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Sind separat angeschlossen, einer hinten am motherboard der andere vorne. Und ich habe auch die Anschlüsse bereits getauscht, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*



Herrybo79 schrieb:


> Wegen den RAM weis ich nicht wie und wo ich rum spielen soll. Da traue ich mich nicht.



Im BIOS gibt's ein XMP Profil. Dort musst du das mit 3200MHz nur anklicken und das Provil auf dem ram wird geladen. Da musst du gar nix rumspielen. Nur XMP 1 oder 2 anklicken. Dann läuft der ram auch auf der angegebenen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*



Herrybo79 schrieb:


> Sind separat angeschlossen, einer hinten am motherboard der andere vorne. Und ich habe auch die Anschlüsse bereits getauscht, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.



Hast du mal beide Lüfter einzeln an beiden Anschlüssen probiert?


----------



## Herrybo79 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ja habe ich gemacht, also einfach die Anschlüsse getauscht, gleiches Ergebnis, led läuft, Lüfter bleibt stehen.
Wenn ich bei den Rams draufklicke kann ich nichts verändern, oder gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Geht der selbe Lüfter an beiden Anschlüssen nicht oder gehen beide Lüfter an einem Anschluss nicht?

Schau mal ins Handbuch des Mainboards bezüglich XMP. Ich kenne das Gigabyte BIOS nicht. Dort muss das auf jeden Fall erklärt werden wo das aktiviert werden kann.


----------



## Herrybo79 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ne ein Lüfter geht an beiden Anschlüssen nicht, daher würde ich sagen das der Lüfter defekt ist.
XMP kann ich aktivieren aber es ändert sich nichts, oder ist dann ein Neustart notwendig?


----------



## TrueRomance (17. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Dann ist der Lüfter kaputt. Also Retoure. 
Das ändert sich erst wenn du das BIOS mit speichern und verlassen verlässt.


----------



## Herrybo79 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Habe gestern bereits von mindfactory ne Info bekommen das ein neuer Lüfter unterwegs ist.
Mit dem ram habe ich mich noch nicht getraut.


----------



## Herrybo79 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

So ich habe mich nun doch getraut, muss so oder so mal gemacht werden.
Passt das den nun?

Was sollte ich den noch Prüfen, bevor ich den PC völlig auslaste über lange Zeit?
Iracing habe ich bereits mal angetestet. Läuft super. 

Wo, wie oder was kann ich den noch weiter optimieren?
Wie kann ich den prüfen ob die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind, etc.???

Vielen dank bis hierher mal wieder. 
Bishen Stolz bin ich trotzdem auf den Aufbau,


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Der läuft mit 3400mhz. Wenn das nicht stabil sein sollte beim Zocken wählst du das andere XMP Profil.
Sollte dann 3200 sein. 
Dein RAM steckt falsch. Der sollte im slot 2 und 4 von links aus gesehen. Ich glaube das ist mittlerweile egal, aber der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hast du den RAM so eingebaut, dass er im DualChannel läuft? - In der Mainboard Anleitung steht drin, welche Slots mit 2 Riegeln verwendet werden sollen. Früher waren die farblich gekennzeichnet. 

Ansonsten sieht es so aus als lief der Arneitsspeicher auf den vollen 3000Mhz. 

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Stimmt. Mit 300MHz. Hab mich verguckt bei den 3400. Das ist die CPU


----------



## Herrybo79 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

@TrueRomance Hey, laut Anleitung wäre Dual Channel 1 und 3 oder 2 und 4. Soll ich trotzdem nochmal umstecken? Der Speicherriegel ist doch nur ein 3000 er, verstehe ich da was falsch? Ich kann nur ein XMP Profil auswählen. Ist kein weiteres drinnen.

@TSD560TI: ist das nun gut oder schlecht das er auf den vollen 3000 MHZ läuft?


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Alles gut. Ich hatte mich nur verlesen. 3000 ist gut. lass es so. Deiner steckt in 3 und 4. Das ist Mist. Steck den aus 3 in 2 und er läuft im DualChanal.


----------



## Herrybo79 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

HM, da verstehe ich anscheinend mal wieder nichts.
Habe mal im Anhang das Motherboard aus der Anleitung mit reingenommen.

In der Anleitung stand das man Slot 1 und 2 oder 3 und 4 nehmen soll. Also immer Riegel dann freilassen.
Momentan sind die bei mir in 3 und 4.

Bei der Zeichnung sieht man auch das die Steckplätze von der Reihenfolge auch 4 - 2 - 3 - 1 - sind.

Die Anleitung ist für mich verwirrend. Geschrieben wird wohl doch 1 und 2 und 3 und 4 aber die Grafik darunter verstehe ich anders.
Habe die Anleitung auch mal angehängt.

Bin ich da wirklich falsch?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Die Riegel stecken tatsächlich richtig, hast dich gut durch die Anleitung gelesen 

Die Nummerierung ist bei dem Board bisschen untypisch, aber passt so.

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herrybo79 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hm. Kann ich es den irgendwie prüfen ob die im Dual Channel laufen. Bin nun noch mehr verwirrt


----------



## TrueRomance (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ja mit cpu-Z. Dort sollte das stehen.
Die riegel stecken jetzt ganz rechts und im 2. Von links?


----------



## Herrybo79 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Genau so stecken sie...... 
dann checke ich mal CPU-Z


----------



## Herrybo79 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

So mal kleines unschönes Feedback, 
erstmal die gute Nachricht die Riegel laufen im DUAL Modus.

Nachdem ich CPU-Z allerdings gestartet hatte, ging mein PC einfach aus, ähnlich wie wenn ich den Reset Knopf drücke.
Dies Passierte dann immer wieder nach unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Mal 2 Minuten, mal drei Minuten. Mal 10 Minuten.

Da ich davor problemlos 3-4 Stunden spielen konnte mit dem XMB Profil, glaube ich nicht das es damit was zu tun hatte.

Also, erstmal gedacht das ich doch was falsch beim Einbau gemacht habe, obwohl alles gut lief, habe ich nochmal eine komplette Neu-Installation gemacht und alle Treiber nach und nach Installiert.

Die Speicher wieder auf AUTO gestellt. Und gestern mal drei Stunden IRACING mit OCULUS RIFT gespielt. Keine Abstürze.

Werde heute nochmal das Profil 1 auf dem Board Aktivieren und schauen ob wieder Abstürze zu vermerken sind.

Könnte es sein das etwas defekt ist, oder ich mir schon direkt einen Virus eingefangen hatte? Oder vielleicht die falsche Version (direkt von der Herstellerseite) gedownloaded hatte?

Habe davor auch 3 Stunden IRACING gespielt mit dem XMB Profil für die Speicher?


----------



## TrueRomance (19. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Teste die Riegel mal mit memtest64 auf fehlerhafte Sektoren.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Der Prozessor ist von AMD auf (mindestens) 2933Mhz RAM Takt spezifiziert, vielleicht hast du ja eine besonders fragile Kombination erwischt, und 3000 sind wirklich zu viel. - Wäre aber seehr unwahrscheinlich. 
(Zum Vergleich: Mein Prozessor ist auf 1600Mhz spezifiziert und läuft auf 2133Mhz problemlos) 

Ansonsten würde ich zufällige Abstürze einfach unter "Windows 10 - Spezialeffekte" verbuchen, ich bin nicht ohne Grund zurück auf 7. 

Gesendet von meinem MI MAX 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrueRomance (20. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Neue Hardware verträgt aber kein Win7.
Jedenfalls nicht offiziell. 
Vielleicht ist der Ram auch defekt.


----------



## Herrybo79 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, sind beide Riegel wohl in Ordnung.
Was mich ja wundert, das er mit 3000 ja erst 3-4 Stunden gelaufen ist, erst nach einem Neustart fingen die Probleme an.

Ich habe ja alles neu installiert, und die Speicher wieder bei 2133 (Original) laufen lassen, keine Abstürze.
Gestern nochmal auf 3000 probiert, nach 3 Minuten Absturz.
Die Speicher Manuell auf 2633 gestellt, ohne Abstürze.

Gehe heute Abend nochmal auf 2933 und schau was passiert.

Muss ich den auf dem BIOS noch etwas ändern, irgendwelche Volt Zahlen?


----------



## TrueRomance (20. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Das kannst du alles erstmal auf Auto lassen. Lass mal Memtest64 checken ob ein defekt vorliegt. Biosupdate ist gemacht?


----------



## Herrybo79 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Den Memtest habe ich ca. 2 Stunden laufen lassen, und mir kam kein Fehler unter...., lt. Gigabyte scheint das aktuellste bios drauf zu sein.


----------



## TrueRomance (20. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Wieso scheint?
Welches Mainboard hast du? Und welche Version ist drauf?


----------



## onlygaming (21. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Bei mir fängt der Rechner ab 3000 Mhz auch an instabil zu werden, 2933 Mhz laufen noch ohne Probleme, alles drüber wird sofort mit Bluescreens und Spielabstürzen belohnt  

Wenn er auf 2800-2933 Mhz läuft passt das so


----------



## Herrybo79 (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey, also s gibt tatsächlich eine F2 Version, bin nur am Überlegen ob ich wirklich nun auch noch ein Motherboard Flaschen will, die Riegel laufen Stabil auf 2933, wenn ich sie Manuell einstelle, soll ich trotzdem lieber flashen? 

Motherboard Aorus B450M Gigabyte

Des Weiteren ist nun der ersatz Gehäuse Lüfter angekommen, welchen ich gerne einbauen würde.
Das Focus G hat, eigentlich standard mässig 2 Lüfter vorne.

Soll ich den defekten raus machen, und den neuen lieber nach hinten bauen, zum Ablüften, oder im Original lassen, 2 Lüfter von vorne?

Danke


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

setz den neuen nach hinten und bei Gelegenheit holst du dir nen 3. damit du vorne 2 hast.
Bios sollte immer auf der neusten Version laufen. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Herrybo79 (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ich habe mich mal informiert, Gaube das Bios Update mache ich mit der bereitgestellten APP. 

Ich habe noch ein Gehäuse Lüfter von meinem alten Gehäuse, der würde passen, den kann ich doch auch nehmen oder?

Auf dem Motherboard sind leider nur 3 Lüfter Anschlüsse, einer ist bereits für die CPU im Gebrauch.
Muss ich dann ein Splitter kaufen?


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

NEIN! Nicht mit der App!
Mach das im BIOS. 
Ja es gibt splitter


----------



## Herrybo79 (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey, habe es ohne die App gemacht, wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
Was wäre den eigentlich der Unterschied gewesen wenn ich es über die App gemacht hätte?

Das gleiche Problem mit dem neueren Bios, sobald ich das Profil nutze und es auf Auto setze, laufen die Speicher bei bishen über 3000.

Lief wieder mal solange gut, bis ich das Programm CPU-Z geladen habe, genau wie bei dem letzen mal. 

Sobald ich es geöffnet habe, stürz der PC ab. Keine Ahnung, irgendwie finde ich das komisch, oder es ist einfach ein Totaler Zufall.

Ich logge nun die Speicher Manuell auf 2933 ein, hiermit gibt es bisher keine Probleme.
Ramtest hatte ich gemacht, und es wurde nach 5 Stunden keine Fehler gefunden.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Dann liegts am Board. Deswegen sage ich immer, kein mATX für kleines Geld. 70 Taler Boards, außer das b450m pro4 von Asrock, sind nur für Officekisten.
Sind halt 6 Kerne und schneller Ram. 
Kannst höchstens das Brett tauschen. Und bei den B450 ist Gigabyte allgemein keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Herrybo79 (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hm, da bekomst du nun kein Gefällt mir Button von mir ))).

Duj meinst damit das das Board nicht mehr kann, oder sollte ich einfach mal kompatible Speicher nehmen?
Laut liste sind die nämlich nicht dabei.

Bringt es irgendwas die Restlichen Einstellung zu verändern zb.16-15-16- etc etc.?
Soll ich eventuell nochmal einen neuen Thread eröffnen, speziell zu dem Board und dem Speicher?

ist der unterschied so gross 2633 zu 3000???? 
Bekomme nämlich gerade Freezes bei 2933.......


----------



## TrueRomance (24. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Jap, der Unterschied zu 2666 ist schon spürbar.
Da kannst du nicht viel machen. Außer du nimmst Samsung B-Dies für 200 Taler. 
Das Board wird es nicht schaffen 6 Kerne und schnellen RAM zu versorgen. 
Versuch das Mainboard zurück zu schicken und hol dir was vernünftiges.


----------



## Herrybo79 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey,

ich habe mal eine Anfrage gestellt. Ob ich das Board noch zurückschicken kann, ist allerdings genau 2 Tage über den 14 Tagen. Mal schauen.

Was mich schon ein wenig ärgert ist, das Gigabyte doch damit wirbt.

4 x DDR4 DIMM sockets supporting up to 64 GB of system memory
Dual channel memory architecture
Support for DDR4 3200(O.C.)/2933/2667/2400/2133 MHz memory modules
Support for ECC Un-buffered DIMM 1Rx8/2Rx8 memory modules (operate in non-ECC mode)
Support for non-ECC Un-buffered DIMM 1Rx8/2Rx8/1Rx16 memory modules
Support for Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) memory modules

Es muss doch möglich sein das stabil zum laufen zu bringen? Auch nicht mit Änderungen bei den Volt Zahlen?
Was heisst 3200 Support bei Overclock? Soll ich da nochmal was probieren?

Ich weis ich nerve, aber irgendwie ist das doch halt schade.
So schlecht ist das Motherboard bei den Tests gar nicht abgeschnitten. (YOUTUBE, FORUM)


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

3200 MHz sind OC.
Mit einem 4 Kerner wären die 3200 vielleicht drin. 
Vielleicht liegt es auch am ram, wobei solche Probleme bis jetzt hier noch nicht geäußert wurden. Allerdings haben auch alle gute b450 oder X470 Boards gekauft. 
Gigabyte b450 schneidet denn bei welchen Tests gut ab? Die Gigabyte waren teils unterirdisch schlecht.


----------



## Herrybo79 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Bei Gamezoom, Toms Hardware zb. wurde es sogar empfohlen. Aber es scheint wohl so zu sein wie immer, wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.

Da ich mal davon ausgehe, das ich das Board nicht mehr zurückschicken kann, muss ich wohl damit leben.
Ich habe eben was in einem Englischen Forum gelesen, das es wohl ein unterschied macht, den anderen DUAL Channel zu nutzen. Das Probiere ich noch mal aus.

Welches wäre den ein angemessenes B450 Board?


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

ASRock B450 Pro4 ab €' '84,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich selber nutze das MSI B450 Tomahawk ab €' '99,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herrybo79 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Achtung: Blöde Frage

Habe ich AMD Raven Bridge oder Pinnacle Ridge?


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ryzen 2600 ist Pinnacle. Wieso?


----------



## Herrybo79 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Weil es für das MB 2 Verschieden Komp.Listen gibt. Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist die Bezeichnung bei G.Skill GTZR nur die RGB Version gemeint, das würde doch heissen das die Riegel kompatible sein sollten?

Dann würde ich das Thema noch nicht aufgeben. Da ich glaube das Board nicht mehr tauschen kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Sowohl die Ripjaws als auch die Aegis und die B-dies Trident Z laufen super, soweit ich gelesen habe. Also sind die auf jedenfall kompatibel. Musst nur mit dem Takt ein bisschen schauen.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ich nehme an, dass das Board mit 6 Kernen und schnellen Ram überfordert ist. Du kannst es natürlich probieren und berichten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Also es gibt Händler bei denen man ein Board auch nach einem halben Jahr noch zurückgeben kann.....Wenn man einen guten Grund dazu hat (verbuggtes BIOS o.ä), sollte so etwas möglich sein...Aber bei einem billig Board, ist das schwierig. Gibt aber auch Händler die eine Rücksendung akzeptieren.


----------



## Herrybo79 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Jetzt ist ja schon ein bishen später, habe heute den Ersatz Lüfter eingebaut, im gleichen Atemzug nochmal die Speicher in den anderen Dual Channel gedrückt und auch das Motherboard nochmal geresettet.

Habe den Ersatzlüfter erstmal vorne wie im Originalzustand eingebaut, meinen alten Lüfter setze ich dann nach hinten sobald ich ein Y-Kabel habe.

Wobei ich hier eine Frage habe...... an dem Lüfter von dem CPU Lüfter (Alpenföhn Brocken 3) ist ein Y-Kabel vorhanden, kann ich auch einfach da ran? Mir ist bewusst das er dann nicht gesteuert werden kann, allerdings wäre er ja nur für die Abluft zuständig.
Falls das geht, müsste ich da etwas beachten?

Die bisher gute Nachricht........der Wechsel des Speichers und der Reset hat dazu geführt das ich das XMB Profil verwenden kann und der Rechner auch Windows startet.

Das war bisher ja noch nicht der Fall, aufgrund der Uhrzeit, schaffe ich es nicht mehr zu schauen ob er stabil läuft, Habe nur kurz mal Oculus Rift und I Racing gestartet, und vielleicht 5;Minuten gespielt.

Zumindestens hat er das schon mal geschafft.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Wenn du den luffi mit cpu luffi anschließt, wird dieser genau wie dieser geregelt. Er dreht dann also schneller wenn die cpu wärmer wird. Also völlig ok.
Viel Glück mit dem XMP Profil. Ich hoffe es funktioniert. Halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Herrybo79 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Da meine Hausverwaltung (Frau) Urlaub hat komme ich leider nicht richtig zum testen, aber ich könnte mal den Stress Test mit CPU-Z laufen lassen.

Reicht das erstmal um zu testen, wie lange soll der laufen?
Bisher 20 Minuten Netflix ohne Abstürze....


----------



## TrueRomance (26. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Ja, das kannst du erstmal machen. Beobachte die Temps.
Ansonsten. Prime95. Auch hier dabei bleiben.
Oder battlefield 5 zocken. Das ist cpu lastig


----------



## Herrybo79 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

4 Stunden Stress Test, nebenbei Netflix, danach 30 Minuten IRacing ohne Rift, bisher keine Abstürze, CPU Temparatur war bei Maximal 56 Grad. 

Das schaut doch schonmal gut aus denke ich???


----------



## Herrybo79 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

So nun eine Stunde IRacing mit Oculus, keine Abstürze und ich würde sagen das ich nochmal 5 - 10 FPS gewonnen habe.
Keine Abstürze, einwandfreies verhalten. Maximale Temparatur 57 Grad.

Würde fast sagen, erster Schritt ist gemacht. Hab auch mal spiele, Demos etc. Installiert geöffnet geschlossen gesurft.....etc.etc. Keine Beanstandung.

Nächster Schritt ist noch der Einbau des hinteren Lüfter den ich dann an den CPU Lüfter Hänge via Y-Kabel
Muss ich da im BIOS dann mehr Saft drauf geben? 

Ihr wisst ja was nun als nächstes kommt 

Da IRacing nur einen Singlecore nutzt, würde ich mich gerne an einer kleinen Übertaktung ran machen, ist die Anleitung hier aus dem Forum den aktuell?

Also erstmal nur die MHZ manuell um 50er Schritten zu erhöhen?
Dann erstmal stressen, usw., wieder erhöhen bis zum Ausfall, dann wieder Schritt zurück?
Temparatur immer griff haben?


----------



## TrueRomance (26. November 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Setzt die cpu einfach auf 4GHz und probier es aus. 4GHz sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Herrybo79 (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Gaming PC für Renn-Simulation wenn möglich unter 1000,00 Euro*

Hey hey, 

ich musste erst einmal ein bishen Spielen, um zu schauen wie alles funktioniert. Hatte mich noch nicht am Übertakten ausprobiert, will ich aber nun doch machen, da ein neues Update für Iracing gekommen ist, und mir doch auf einmal FPS verloren gegangen sind. 

Mein System läuft sehr stabil nach dem wir den ärger mit dem Speicher beiseite gelegt haben. 

Nun versuche ich ihn doch einmal ein wenig höher zu bekommen.

Wenn ich die Automatik einstelle komme ich auf 38,75 / 3891 MHZ lt. CPU-Z. Heisst das, das er sich von alleine Overclockt? Ist das auch das Maximum?
Manuell komme ich auf 39,25 / 3920 MHZ. Gehe ich einen Schritt hoch, lässt Windows sich nicht mehr öffnen.

Kann ich versuchen mehr Spannung drauf zu machen? Wie geht das in dem Gigabyte Bios?

Danke an euch


----------

